# Any AmazingAtheist fans here?



## paxil rose (May 18, 2010)

Anyone happen to know anything about AmazingAtheist's feud with Coughlan666 from awhile back? Specifically what led up to this;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExkPS1x05Do


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 18, 2010)

Naw, I stopped watching when Youtube started sucking... :/


----------



## Lobar (May 18, 2010)

Not my favorite.  From what I've seen, Thunderf00t's better, but I don't pay much attention to the youtube debates anyways.


----------



## Volug (May 18, 2010)

I know Atheist God, but no AmazingAtheist.

Also Youtube didn't seem to want to run that video for me.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 18, 2010)

TAA is a tremendous fag who takes his views too seriously and comes off exactly like the kinds of people he's trying to embarrass.

That being said, no, I don't keep up with him or his on-going personal wars with other basement dwelling YouTubers.  :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 18, 2010)

The blond guy with the beard?

No no I don't approve


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2010)

Im a CapnOAwesome fan.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2010)

He's OK. That's about it.


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2010)

Nah, he's a twat.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 18, 2010)

I don't think the point is that OP is a fan looking for other fans to have a fanclub with, I think he's just trying to find out what the feud is about so he can use it to spark some lulz in one way or another, but I could be wrong.

I'd personally like to know what the hell's going on, too. But yeah, TheAmazingAtheist really isn't funny, and any atheists who feel they have to so desperately prove what atheism is all about and why they're atheists is just plain stupid. If you're an atheist you don't believe in god, The End.


----------



## paxil rose (May 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't think the point is that OP is a fan looking for other fans to have a fanclub with, I think he's just trying to find out what the feud is about so he can use it to spark some lulz in one way or another, but I could be wrong.



Pretty much. The crackhead looking fellow is Coughlan666, who is apparently one of the more "famous" of the Youtube atheists who evidently makes a point to have elaborate, deeply personal feuds with the other famous YouTube atheists and usually ends up making a total ass of himself. Right now he's crying because he says Pat Condell is trying to kill him.

The Amazing Atheist thing was supposed to be a big deal, but between Coughlan pulling everything about it and every other video on Youtube just being some neckbeard spouting their personal opinion on the subject with little background on the event.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 18, 2010)

Hah. I prefer GwashStudios


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 18, 2010)

I like Edward Current's little satires.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 18, 2010)

I am not a fan. He is an extremest, just as much as a fundamentalist from any faith is. Atheism can be taken way too far as well, and he is a prime example of that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 18, 2010)

TAA is a HUGE hit or miss, and doesn't really hold to his word, which pisses me off - Like with his book, and 24-hour Live Blog TV whatevers.

Some of his rant videos are legitimate, but a large bulking chunk of his videos last year, and into this year, sucked a fat one, because he was leaning more towards a whiny subs whore than any sort of intellectual. 

Which would be awesome if he did a few more debates, or got back into intelligent discussing on the side a bit. I know all his fodder has shut up, got banned, or left, but there's got to be _someone_ when you have like, 80k viewers or whatever.


----------



## Wreth (May 18, 2010)

Hardcore atheists are as bad as the biblehumpers


----------



## Lobar (May 18, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Hardcore atheists are as bad as the biblehumpers



People who apply South Park-esque equivalency to both sides of every issue are as bad as people that just don't care about anything.


----------



## Jelly (May 18, 2010)

Uh.
Well, I hate him.
An atheist friend made me sit down and watch it so we could make fun of christians
and i was just like
hey man
come on
this shit's retarded, this guy's voice is terrible, and these diagrams are poorly drawn

he's preaching to the choir
let's move on to the drinking and watching awful metal videos


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 18, 2010)

Oh great no one ever bothered to answer OP's question about that feud. Nice work.



paxil rose said:


> Pretty much. The crackhead looking fellow is Coughlan666, who is apparently one of the more "famous" of the Youtube atheists who evidently makes a point to have elaborate, deeply personal feuds with the other famous YouTube atheists and usually ends up making a total ass of himself. Right now he's crying because he says Pat Condell is trying to kill him.
> 
> The Amazing Atheist thing was supposed to be a big deal, but between Coughlan pulling everything about it and every other video on Youtube just being some neckbeard spouting their personal opinion on the subject with little background on the event.


I'm watching coughlan666's video right now and what the fuck man I can barely make out what he's saying and jesus christ this man is creepy.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 18, 2010)

I watched the extended exchange of videos on the feud they were having, a little bit, but I seriously couldn't give a fuck less about their Youtube drama, so I ignored most of it, and forgot what it had to do with.

I don't think they care about one another any more - It's more Coughlan666 vs. Pat Condell now, and people rageing at thunderf00t.


----------



## Lobar (May 19, 2010)

Never understood the point of youtube debates anyways.  Seems like a lot of effort just to make it harder to skim the boring parts.


----------



## Oovie (May 19, 2010)

I like the guy, but over the last year I suppose there has been a huge decline in his videos. Hes been trying to cash in hard from all his viewers it seems.


----------



## Karimah (May 19, 2010)

I definitely thought you meant this guy.

The one you posted isn't as compromising or interesting to watch.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 19, 2010)

TAA is nothing compared to Onision. 

Jesus Christ, how I hate Onision.


----------



## Shiroka (May 19, 2010)

I never actually watched any of his videos (and with a name like the Amazing Atheist, I'm not impressed) but I do enjoy some religious satire now and then. The Godless Bible looks like it has a lot of potential though, it's a shame its author doesn't update often: http://godlessbible.blogspot.com/


----------



## Shaui (May 19, 2010)

He can be a pretty funny guy sometimes, I like him


----------



## Oovie (May 20, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> TAA is nothing compared to Onision.
> 
> Jesus Christ, how I hate Onision.


I'm deathly afraid of Onision.


----------



## paxil rose (May 20, 2010)

Fucking hell, why are there so many fucking people on YouTube with videos that give an _opinion _about these fuckers were fighting and not one will explain *what* the fuck actually happened.

YouTube atheists are fucking clowns.


----------



## Mailbox (May 22, 2010)




----------

